# Titanium Retro Fountain Pens?



## dow (Dec 4, 2009)

Does anybody sell the Retro in a titanium fountain pen?  CSUSA shows them, but not in Ti.  LauLau shows rollerballs in black and gold Ti, but not fountain pens.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm almost positive that I got them from Aaron at LauLau, you might want to call,if your not finding it on their site.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 4, 2009)

After some thought, I think what I did was swap the nibs with a Titanium gold Jr. Gent F/P


----------



## dow (Dec 4, 2009)

I suspected that would work, but wasn't sure.  I emailed LauLau and asked about availability of the retro FP's, and Jill answered back that they were out and that it might be some months before they had more in.  I had thought of ordering the rollerballs from lau lau and FP's from CSUSA, but the only plating that they have in common is the rhodium, and I find that I really like the titanium (both gold and black).  

I guess I'll see about getting the different pens and swapping them out like you did, Roy.  Too bad I just put in an order with Lau Lau.  I should have added a retro or two to it, but I just got an email with tracking info.


----------



## makaiolani (Dec 14, 2009)

dow said:


> I suspected that would work, but wasn't sure.  I emailed LauLau and asked about availability of the retro FP's, and Jill answered back that they were out and that it might be some months before they had more in.  I had thought of ordering the rollerballs from lau lau and FP's from CSUSA, but the only plating that they have in common is the rhodium, and I find that I really like the titanium (both gold and black).
> 
> I guess I'll see about getting the different pens and swapping them out like you did, Roy.  Too bad I just put in an order with Lau Lau.  I should have added a retro or two to it, but I just got an email with tracking info.



Sorry about that.  We just ran out of the stock that I sell.  I keep a few for my pens.  How many did you need?


----------



## dow (Dec 30, 2009)

makaiolani said:


> Sorry about that.  We just ran out of the stock that I sell.  I keep a few for my pens.  How many did you need?



PM sent.


----------



## chrisk (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Aaron,
I'm also interested with the Retro kits. But not for now. When will the be available?

PS: your "Elegant Beauty" and "Stretch" are really fine kits.


----------



## makaiolani (Jan 4, 2010)

I had to wait till after the New Year to order my new kits so it might take a while.  Sorry about that guys.


----------

